# CPC Exam Fees



## CHARLES99 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone let me know the CPC Exam Fees for a AAPC current member (12/2017).

On AAPC homepage it is written as 380$, but when I try to register myself for the CPC exam, it is asking for 530$.  Please note I am Current AAPC member.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't know where that higher price is coming up. there is a $579 package that includes the online exam review. Maybe try signing out and signing back in again?

https://www.aapc.com/training/exam-promo-bundles.aspx


----------



## CHARLES99 (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like the CPC exam fees are hiked.  Even for my colleagues it is showing as 530$.


----------



## blaza192 (Dec 18, 2017)

It's still showing as $380. I went all the way to checkout, and it says $380 for mine.


----------



## CHARLES99 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for the attachment, with which I understood 380$ is for US citizens.

For me, its showing as CPC Exam @ Foreigner since am residing in UAE and the price is 530$.


----------

